# Are you a Lung-hitter or Mouth-to-lung vaper?



## Silver

Hi all

I realised this morning that so much about vaping (both hardware and juice wise) depends on whether you are a mouth-to-lung vaper or a "lung-hitter".

What I mean by *Mouth-to-lung *is that you drag into your mouth first, then inhale into the lungs. 
*Lung-hitter *implies you breathe the vapour straight into the lungs. You need lots of airflow to do do that.
I am a mouth-to-lung vaper. For me, this means the following:

I prefer a tighter draw on my devices. So I like the tightish draw on the Standard RM2 on my Reo. I don't really like the Cyclone with Cyclops AFC - no point for me really - since I need to almost close it fully. Another example, I prefer the tighter draw of the Mini Protank 2 to the Mini Protank 3. I like the tight draw on the EVOD1. Yet another example, on the Nautilus Mini I like the second smallest airhole.
For me this also means that I don't build hectically low resistance coils or use massive power. 0.7 ohms on my Reo (25 Watts) is more than enough.
It also means that I can handle my 18mg juices. Lung-hitting 18mg juice is not pleasant.
So what are you?
Have you recently changed?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Lung, don't know how to do the mouth to lung thing 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm a mouth to lung vaper.

But I do like a lighter draw. So for example I prefer the MPT3 to EVOD draw.

And 18 all the way! I again got a 12mg bottle of juice, and again I realize I need to stop doing so.

I also don't see myself needing a huge amount of watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm a mouth to lung vaper.
> 
> But I do like a lighter draw. So for example I prefer the MPT3 to EVOD draw.
> 
> And 18 all the way! I again got a 12mg bottle of juice, and again I realize I need to stop doing so.
> 
> I also don't see myself needing a huge amount of watts.



Fully understood
Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Lol i used to be mouth to lung but i think i am lung know On the Odin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> Lol i used to be mouth to lung but i think i am lung know On the Odin


Wow and that thing chucks it! Thanks for letting me trying it out! Flavor with a LOT of clouds! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

6mg Lung hits all the way. 12mg mouth to lung. 18mg mouth to ground.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Raslin

annemarievdh said:


> Lung, don't know how to do the mouth to lung thing
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Mouth to lung for me. Don't know how to do the lung thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When you answer the phone and you hear heavy metal music and heavy breathing, that's me lunging my 18mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BansheeZA

was a hubbly smoker for 12 years so i will always be a lung hitter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I find this fascinating

Lung hitters slightly ahead at the moment...


----------



## kimbo

80% lung hits
20% mouth-to-lung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I would love to know what the most Watts any 18mg mouth to lung vaper can tolerate.

Then I would know exactly what I need to cap off the upgrade want.

I mean I was considering a 50watt mod a few weeks ago. Then came to my senses wondering what the hell I would do with all that power.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke187

Straight to the lungs, nice and airy draw for me


----------



## kimbo

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would love to know what the most Watts any 18mg mouth to lung vaper can tolerate.
> 
> Then I would know exactly what I need to cap off the upgrade want.
> 
> I mean I was considering a 50watt mod a few weeks ago. Then came to my senses wondering what the hell I would do with all that power.



18mg on a 1 ohm coil at 17 - 20 watt lung hit with the dripper not hectic but i think closer to 25 30watt i will hit my roof 

Same coil in the rose mouth-to-lung between 16 - 18 watt. Over that the coil is not wicking fast enough so you get a burnt taste, if i give the coil more juice it tends to flood between hits

well i have jut 20watt so i am getting a 30watt to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm a lung hitter all the way, Just feels smoother, and i get more satisfaction out of it. the only thing that I mouth to lung (and even this is occasional) is my kayfun. I was even Lunging my nautilus (though i always ended up hitting the 10sec safety limit on my funny little eGo batteries) I was a smoker for 12 years, so initally tried mouth to lunging, but it just didnt feel right, also find that it makes the throat it a lot more intense, and i'm not really a fan of throat it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Only lung hits when I desperately needs a serious nic kick, but most of the time, mouth-to-lung (as I used to smoke).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Since moving over to the atomic and cyclops on a full time basis I would say I'm about 50/50 

I just leave the afc wide open and let my mood dictate the type of hit. 

It's quite odd, I was always a die hard mouth to lunger who appreciated a tight draw but it seems my tastes have changed. Even for mouth to lung hits I find the airy draw great.


----------



## MurderDoll

Straight up lung hits on 12mg. 

I almost get a more satisfied feeling from a straight to lung hit than I do from a mouth to lung.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeJedi

50/50 depends on my mood


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I do mostly mouth to lung hits and I use tanks 98% of the time. Drippers imo are meant for full-on lung inhales & changing indoor weather patterns on low nic juices, not for puffing.
Using my mAN, RSST & Kayfun, I likely do 40/% lung and 60% mouth-to-lung hits. In traffic though, it's mostly full lung hits to kill the time instead of the idiots on the road. Lung & mouth to lung depends on the juice flavors as well, which are all 12 mg nic. Max wattage I do here is 15 and I'm usually at 8-9. Other tanks are only mouth to lung due to their tighter draw.

I'll likely never grow up to do straight lung hits with 18mg nics. Well, not with the few flavors I have & have tried in higher nic, as they are just too rough around the edges for my liking, even with mouth-to-lung. The first tank of 18 always seems OK, but thereafter the flavor just becomes too overpowering & almost synthetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

For me depend on the juice and on the mood of the moment


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a mouth to lung boy... if I do a lung hit with Tropical Ice it's like being hit in the face by an Iceberg!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

I'm usually mouth to lung but whiskey and beer have an uncanny way of demanding some 'kick'...'oomff' if you will

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH

Mouth to lung on standard clearo's (12mg nic)
Straight to lung with the Panzer/Magma (12mg nic)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

im a mouth to lung hitter with the occasional lung hits.
i do the occasional lung hit during the day


----------



## Gizmo

99% Mouth to lung, I prefer it.. I am not really a cloud chaser in the slightest. I prefer to smoke it like I did a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

I love lung hits. But some tanks you can't really take lung hits with. Like your commercial tanks and the kayfun for example I only take mouth to lung hits. I've been using drippers a lot lately and there I only take lung hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I started out on a Twisp, then went to the VapeMob Titan, then the Aerotank Mega, and I quite enjoyed mouth-to-lung vaping. Now that I've got the Big Buddha, I just can't get enough of the lung hits. Even with 18mg juice, it gives a very strong yet satisfying lung hit. I tend to be a bit sadistic, so I enjoy the burn a lung hit with 18mg gives you. I wouldn't recommend it for sane people though lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

0.2 dual coils on reo with 12mg juice and atomic open to second widest ,lung hit


----------



## Riaz

I switch between the two. The Russians airflow is quite restricted compared to the Aqua. Sometime I do one mouth to lung immediately followed by a direct lung hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Interesting thread! Mouth to lung for me. I feel that I don't really taste the flavor properly with straight to lung hits. I also prefer the tighter draw and don't prefer the sub-ohm coil resistances. So my preferences are the same as @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Currently msotly mouth to lung but the more i try it, the more i enjoy lung hits. It is really satisfying. 
Im gonna have to make a plan to convert my Reomizer soon or maybe get an Atomic because the mouth to lung is not doing it for me anymore....or maybe i should go a higher nic juice again...


----------



## Silver

I found the results of this quite interesting. Thanks to all who voted on the poll.
Reasonably close but leaning toward mouth-to-lung so far.

I thought it would be more in favour of mouth to lung. I thought lung hitters were more of a rare breed.
Clearly not.

Then again, most of active forum members here have higher performance rebuildable kit
The masses on lower power tighter drawing Clearos (Twispers et al) are mostly mouth to lung

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> I found the results of this quite interesting. Thanks to all who voted on the poll.
> Reasonably close but leaning toward mouth-to-lung so far.
> 
> I thought it would be more in favour of mouth to lung. I thought lung hitters were more of a rare breed.
> Clearly not.
> 
> Then again, most of active forum members here have higher performance rebuildable kit
> The masses on lower power tighter drawing Clearos (Twispers et al) are mostly mouth to lung


We are everywhere! Hold on to your seat!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> We are everywhere! Hold on to your seat!



LOL @TylerD 
I tried lung hitting on the Cyclone AFC and I had to hold on to my seat to avoid a Silver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Straight to the lungs on my drippers. Nautilus mini and evod obviously gets the mouth to lung treatment. I enjoy my 0.2/3 ohm coils so a mouth to lung hit on a dripper will never work. Also, I'm down to like 3mg nic on drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mouth to lung on tanks mostly. Direct lung inhale on drippers (this includes Reo).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Some things have changed since I got my REO. I was really into the lung hits only but now with the reomiser it's mainly mouth to lung hits. On the atomic mainly lung hits but to be honest I love the flavour of the reomiser and 95% of the day it's what I have been using. Haven't really been enjoying the flavour of the atomic. Still playing around to find a decent build for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So i think that it's safe to say that after yesterday, @Silver started to see the light with lung hits


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks @Yiannaki

I did indeed start to see the light - and i understand all the demand for the 6, 9 and 12 mg juices!
Thanks for letting me try all your setups. Was so much fun!

Its a totally different sensation though. 

I think for me I need to get at least one device set up for lung hitting when the urge arises

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

I mouth to lung most of the time, around 80%. 
I finding though that after being starved of nicotine for a while like after a meeting, I need that TH that the lung hit offers and the Nic kick that goes with it. 
I'm vaping with a mAN on the biggest draw so a lung hit is possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

I also suggest that the drip tip bore plays a major role in terms of flavour.


----------



## Riddle

Alex said:


> I also suggest that the drip tip bore plays a major role in terms of flavour.


Please elaborate. Is it the smaller the bore the more flavour or the other way around?


----------



## Alex

Riddle said:


> Please elaborate. Is it the smaller the bore the more flavour or the other way around?



I just changed the wide bore "stingrayX" tip for a standard delrin one on my Atomic, and the flavour is noticeably better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Alex said:


> I just changed the wide bore "stingrayX" tip for a standard delrin one on my Atomic, and the flavour is noticeably better for me.


Thanks ... needed to clear that up. I sort of let my rm2 drip tip fall down the drain while rinsing it. I am now using the maxi drip tip which is slightly wider and I have noticed a loss of flavour. I just thought I am going insane.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I think for me I need to get at least one device set up for lung hitting when the urge arises



@Silver I'm finding a Cyclops with a single coil pretty perfect for a lung hit even with the almighty Menthol Ice... there is no doubt that the bigger cap mutes the flavour and power a bit compared to the normal Cyclone and I find myself carrying around both for different vapes at different times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver I'm finding a Cyclops with a single coil pretty perfect for a lung hit even with the almighty Menthol Ice... there is no doubt that the bigger cap mutes the flavour and power a bit compared to the normal Cyclone and I find myself carrying around both for different vapes at different times.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I have put my Cyclone/Cyclops studies on hold at the moment.
Got busy with the Ekowool vs Cotton 

But I'm not done with the Cyclone/Cyclops yet and will bring it out again one of these days....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> I have put my Cyclone/Cyclops studies on hold at the moment.
> Got busy with the Ekowool vs Cotton
> 
> But I'm not done with the Cyclone/Cyclops yet and will bring it out again one of these days....


Would like to hear your thoughts on this got a ekowool coil in the rm2 today and for me it definitely harsher on the throat than a cotton build. I gave rayon a fair shake this weekend and its just not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Would like to hear your thoughts on this got a ekowool coil in the rm2 today and for me it definitely harsher on the throat than a cotton build. I gave rayon a fair shake this weekend and its just not for me.



Will let you guys know when my testing is done.
Should take me another week or so - I want to give this ekowool a fair chance and also assess it's longevity, which is the main reason why I am testing it. Will be good to compare our findings

PS - its been about 2 days and I am happy with the ekowool so far. But am noticing the small differences as I go along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Lung hitter 24/7
Was only mouth-to-lung for the first two or three months until I drilled out my first dripper's air holes....hehehe
After that, I couldn't use the kayfun anymore and put it away for good. Only large air holes for me now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Silver please add goofy vaping (so named by myself ) to the poll.
thanks
see link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/my-new-vaping-style.6405/#post-137301

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ludjer

I do it straight lung, even though i was a smoker, i also smoked allot of hub with my GF, so thats where i got used to the straight to lung. If i try and do a mouth to lung i normally caugh a bit. I do straight to lung on a 0.5 ohm coil and 15 W with 6Mg nicotine.


----------



## MetalGearX

Lung baby all the way.


----------



## picautomaton

I have only one mod and three clearo tanks so it's both. I lung hit with my iStick 30 / Lemo 2 at 12W and a 0.6ohm coil. I'm waiting for the arrival of Fastech mail which will have a clone deringer and then maybe more lung hits will take place.


----------



## gripen

lung hitter all the way.


----------



## Necropolis

Was exclusively mouth to lung with my mAN. 

Got a subtank mini and now it's lung hits all the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Lung hitter YEAH!!!!


----------



## Tom. F

VapeJedi said:


> 50/50 depends on my mood


I had a brief daytime brain vacation and when I came around I found myself staring at your avatar. The first thing that occurred to me was a chocolate starfish. I cant be the only one.


----------



## Silver

So interesting, after all the votes, its pretty evenly distributed between the two styles

If you add mouth to lung and more mouth to lung
And you add lung hit and more lung hit
Then the results are 59 votes to 57 votes - very close indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Mouth to lungs -> then depending on the mood, it will depend on how long I feel like holding the vape  light-headedness beats analogue head rush


----------



## Metal Liz

I used to be mouth to lung, but this time around I just find it easier to go direct to the lung haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Lung hitter since the start

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## wiesbang

My brother use to have a nofear tshirt that said "go all out or don't go out at all"
That says it all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bit of a blast from the past but I am resurrecting this thread for a reason.

I would like to further explore the merits of both styles of vaping.

Some folk only do lung hits. They want big clouds and I see that most of the modern gear coming out is aimed toward this area.
But some still do mouth to lung
And some do both.

I have found that the sensation of a mouth to lung is very different to that of a lung hit. I do like them both for various reasons, occasions and juices. 

I have found mouth to lung to be the best:

First thing in the morning - my lungs simply refuse big lung hits after i have just woken up. Just a gentle tooting with a cup of coffee.
When I want concentrated flavour (eg on my RM2)
When I want a pleasing throat punch with a strong 18mg tobacco juice
When stealth vaping or trying to vape discreetly without attracting too much attention
I find lung hits particularly pleasing:

Later in the day, especially on fruity menthols, where on longer drags I get that lovely menthol burn, which i dont get on mouth to lung
Sometimes when I just feel i need a BIG vape - then a lung hit is very satisfying
When in the company of other vapers and one feels like blowing bigger clouds 
What I have noticed is that the flavour and throat hit sensation is very different with a lung hit versus mouth to lung.

*Flavour*
I find a good mouth to lung set up (eg my Reo/RM2) so much more concentrated flavour-wise. I can taste each flavour in there. Its dense and thick. The texture comes through. On a lung hit i find the flavour is more diluted. Sometimes it is made up for by more volume of vapour but most often not. The flavour is often lacking for me. On some juices, the flavour of a lung hit is just perfect when "diluted with more air" but on others i find it is not so good.

*Throat hit*
This is very interesting. I find that a good mouth to lung setup with the right strength juice knocks me in the back of the throat asif it were a punch. Very pleasing if you like "concentrated" throat hit. I find on a lung hit the throat hit is more of a slower accumulated thing. Not sharp and punchy but just a "continuous rubbing". If the juice is too strong i find it very unpleasant in a lung hit. The throat hit I crave is more that sharp short punch so for me nothing beats a strong tobacco set up as a good mouth to lung vape.

I certainly do both and while i was more of a mouth to lunger, i would say I am now more equal these days between the two styles. Both have their place in my vaping at the moment.

My only problem is that my mouth to lung hit vaping generally requires 18mg or 12mg and these juices are becoming harder to get. I suppose DIY is going to be my only option a year from now for MTL - but somehow I hope the juice manufacturers will still be able to mix up a higher strength for those in need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I too do both MTL and Lung hits... also MTL first thing in the AM... I reach for my REO with 9mg Tropical Ice first thing and last thing of the day... after that I do both... but I do vape a LOT of XXX 3mg in various tanks throughout the day. If I'm in a place that clouds are frowned upon like the TV room at home or out and about the REO does the work. If I'm in my kennel or outside then the Target Tank or Crown does the job!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Charm

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I realised this morning that so much about vaping (both hardware and juice wise) depends on whether you are a mouth-to-lung vaper or a "lung-hitter".
> 
> What I mean by *Mouth-to-lung *is that you drag into your mouth first, then inhale into the lungs.
> *Lung-hitter *implies you breathe the vapour straight into the lungs. You need lots of airflow to do do that.
> I am a mouth-to-lung vaper. For me, this means the following:
> 
> I prefer a tighter draw on my devices. So I like the tightish draw on the Standard RM2 on my Reo. I don't really like the Cyclone with Cyclops AFC - no point for me really - since I need to almost close it fully. Another example, I prefer the tighter draw of the Mini Protank 2 to the Mini Protank 3. I like the tight draw on the EVOD1. Yet another example, on the Nautilus Mini I like the second smallest airhole.
> For me this also means that I don't build hectically low resistance coils or use massive power. 0.7 ohms on my Reo (25 Watts) is more than enough.
> It also means that I can handle my 18mg juices. Lung-hitting 18mg juice is not pleasant.
> So what are you?
> Have you recently changed?


Definitely a MTL. I love playing with the vapour in my mouth before I send it to me lungs 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Charm

TylerD said:


> 6mg Lung hits all the way. 12mg mouth to lung. 18mg mouth to ground.


Haha!! 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Spydro

Nice personal analogy write up @Silver.

I only do l-o-n-g, s-l-o-w, f-u-l-l lung hits 24/7, tootle puffing is not my thing. Other than when I first started smoking full time (at age 13 after chippin' at it a couple of years) with the harsh puff and spit tobacco bits cigs of the day (Lucky Strike, Camel, Lark, Pall Mall, Old Gold, Philip Morris English Ovals, etc), full lung hits is how I always smoked cigs, pipes and occasionally cigars.

The long draws work very well for me in vaping too by building my coils to the joose they will run in each different atty I run it in. FVT is my style in order of importance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

I do mainly mouth to lung hits, I find it also to strong in the morning for straight lung. find that the taste and throat hit is more of a punch in the morning Specially. I tend to start my day with about 6 mg juice and then move to twelve and back down to 6 mg in the evening. I do straight lung when I'm out with friends or having a beer, or when I'm boared. Mostly mtl for me though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I still tend to vape the way I smoked - lighter in the morning, heavier in the shank of the day, lighter as a nightcap. This translates to MTL-DL-MTL.

The difference is that I have an arsenal of juices to accentuate the vaping style. Nic/PG levels moderate TH (the "physical" remnants of smoking), but flavour has become king for me and I let that drive the other vape parameters.

I DIY a fruit menthol, for instance, that I can't subohm DL, while one chai recipe I use is anemic at best unless it's driven hard and DL'd.

Like many, I suspect, I also make choices based on surroundings - inside versus outside, public versus private locations. I vape at work, as an example, and use a modest setup (reo w/ OL16) with a MTL build for use at my desk so as not to disrupt others, and a DL setup for use outside on breaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Was a mouth to lung guy.. but after i bought my first decent mod in now a full on lung hitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

